

Yahoo Engineer Complains About Lack Of Innovation At Yahoo - anderzole
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/20/technically-yahoo/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
sagarun
"Right now Flickr video does support HTML5, but apparently only if it detects
you have an iPad. "

Wait,They just have to enable it for the web. It is not lack of innovation.
They _do_ support HTML5.

I have seen lot of anti-yahoo posts in tech crunch. This is one of them.

------
_ques
Every employee has a right (and in some ways, a duty) to criticize his / her
employer. This is how a company improves.

I am just surprised that given the vibrant startup environment, TechCrunch
hasn't been replaced by a decent news source in that format (e.g. a more blog-
like version of HN with some sort of an editorial voice).

~~~
rbanffy
> This is how a company improves.

Not sure about _publicly_ criticizing, specially then the thing being
criticized looks so irrelevant in comparison to other very cool stuff the
company developed (and a lot of it was given to the community as open-source)

------
Legion
The headline reads like one of those ironic Onion "everyday thing that's not
really news" headlines.

------
rbanffy
Hadoop, YUI, YQL, Traffic Server... (and it took me all of 5 seconds to
compile this very incomplete list of open-source innovative things)

Claiming Yahoo doesn't innovate because Flickr doesn't support video tags on
the browser the guy wanted is not exactly fair...

------
DjDarkman
Some people still need to learn not to use UA sniffing when there are better
alternatives. Here is a hint for Yahoo: <http://videojs.com/>

I's ridiculous that Yahoo engineers still didn't figure this out yet. The new
Yahoo Mail is yet another example, if I access it with a modern browser that
it doesn't know, it immediately bitches that it may not work on it, but it
would probably not bitch about IE6.

Seriously, Yahoo should get it's act together and stop acting like it's 1995.

